# Media Serveur UPnP libre (free, opensource, ...) ?



## Xyzo (8 Février 2007)

'lut,

Je suis à la recherche d'un serveur media libre (càd gratos) fonctionnant sur Mac OSX : ça existe ?

Merci d'avance !


----------



## Anonyme (8 Février 2007)

Dans Mac OS X Sever tu as Quicktime Streaming Server intégré. Pour les particuliers, tu as Quicktime broadcaster.


----------



## Xyzo (8 Février 2007)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Dans Mac OS X Sever tu as Quicktime Streaming Server intégré. Pour les particuliers, tu as Quicktime broadcaster.


:mouais: J'ai pas bien compris comment ça fonctionne tout ça... Quoi qu'il en soit, ce que je cherche, c'est un serveur UPnP qui va diffuser des images, du son et de la video. Tout ça en free, bien sûr


----------



## Anonyme (8 Février 2007)

J'ai rien dit&#8230; C'&#233;tait une connerie&#8230; :rose: D&#233;sol&#233;&#8230; :rose:


----------



## Philou1789 (7 Juin 2008)

As tu trouvé ton bonheur car je cherche la même chose ?


----------



## supermoquette (7 Juin 2008)

http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Universal_Plug_and_Play

 ?


----------



## Philou1789 (14 Juin 2008)

y a rien de free !! crotte alors


----------



## ntx (15 Juin 2008)

QTSS est gratuit aux dernières nouvelles :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juin 2008)

ntx a dit:


> QTSS est gratuit aux dernières nouvelles :rateau:



Ouais et libre aussi :rateau:


----------



## kaul128 (8 Janvier 2009)

Salut pour toute le spersonne qui dispose d'un mac voila un media server gratuit en java je viens de le tester avec une video en 1080p et son dts il marche d'enfer voila le nom:java ps3 media server version 1.02.1 à l'adresse  http://code.google.com/p/ps3mediaserver/downloads/list ,il encode les vidéos avec un encodeur et n'oublié pas de mettre l' adresse ip de votre mac dans config général et le port(ouvert sur le routeur en tcp et udp)


----------



## fpoil (8 Janvier 2009)

J'allais le citer car je l'ai découvert aujourd'hui mais pas eu le temps de le tester...

sinon Plex ou xbmc ont un serveur upnp (ne fonctionne pas avec la ps3)

PS : il y a aussi vuze ex azureus (marche avec ps3 mais pas de transcodage)

Firefly : uniquement la musique


----------



## o06 (15 Janvier 2009)

Salut,

Je profite de ce post car je vois qu'on y parle de PS3 Media Server, que j'essaie de faire fonctionner depuis hier sans succès pour l'instant.
Je pense être confronté à un souci induit par mon routeur, car le serveur une fois lancé "voit" bien la PS3. La PS3 reste avec NAT : échec et UPnP : Non Disponible, malgré que je puisse accéder à Internet avec la PS3.
J'ai réservé une IP pour la PS3.
J'ai mis les règles suivantes dans le routeur : Ports 1 à 65535 ouverts en TCP et UDP en entrant et sortant avec l'IP de la PS3.
Rien n'y fait ...
Je vois ici et là des infos disant qu'il faut activer une DMZ avec l'IP de la PS3 ou autres joyeusetés ...
Bref je m'en remets donc à vous qui peut être n'avez aucun souci pour me donner qques "tips" de configuration si il y en a. 

Mici Bcp.

_En bref :
MacBook Pro 10.4.9
PS3MS 1.02.1
Routeur WiFi Netgear DG834G v.3
PS3 (dernière version système)_


----------



## o06 (15 Janvier 2009)

re,

Je continue de galérer. 

Bon j'ai le NAT en type 2, il semblerait aprés avoir mis la PS3 (ip) en serveur DMZ.

Les ports "wide open" , de 2 à 65535, sur TCP et UDP.

Dans le paramétrage UPnP du routeur, j'ai bien l'ip de la PS3 avec le port #3658 actif de mentionné.

Mais toujours ce foutu UPnP Non disponible ! Et bien sûr je ne vois rien sur le XMB ...

Pour ceux qui ont la chance de voir ce serveur fonctionner :
- où se situe t il sur le XMB ? (on voit les dossiers paramétrés dans "dossiers partagé" ?)
- est ce qu'on peut écouter les fichiers audios ? (genre dossier albums d'ITunes)

Mici.

PS : Mac OSX 10.4.11 et non pas .9


----------



## o06 (24 Mars 2009)

Salut,

Je retrouve par hasard ce post.
En fait PS3MediaServer fonctionne bien, il suffisait que je mette à jour le firmware du DG834G. (V. 4.01.40)

Par conte la lecture des films est vraiment saccadée. Cela est du à la connexion en WiFi ou bien un paramétrage m'échappe ? Avez vous le même souci ? 

Mici.

_J'aurai du regarder les différents réglages avant de poster comme un âne. Apparemment il y a un "cache" à régler._


----------



## Zoidberg (22 Mai 2009)

Tiens, intéressant ce thread, j'utilise ps3ms sous Leopard et j'ai des soucis, je suis en ethernet le tout sur une neufbox 4 (j'avais un routeur linksys avant et le même problème), tout le monde se voit bien, seulement quand je lis des vidéos j'ai quasi en permanence une erreur réseau qui revient: 80710736, et de temps en temps ca se met a saccader, que je transcode ou pas.
Au début en wifi je pensais que j'avais un souci de débit, mais la en ethernet ça me le fait de la même manière même sur des fichiers à faible débit.
Une photo de l'erreur ici: http://farnsworth.free.fr/Images Forums/err_PS3MediaServer.jpg
j'ai tenté avec java 6 mais j'ai la même erreur.
Si quelqu'un a une solution...
Merci bien.
++

edit: je viens de tester la demo de medialink et je n'ai pas de souci avec lui, donc c'est bien ps3mediaserver qui deconne, etrange...


----------



## atari.fr (18 Septembre 2009)

bonjour

j'ai eyeconnect sous snow leopard et j'accede avec la PS3 aus infos du mac

j'ai l'errreur 80710736 lors

que je veux lire la musique mp3, par contre j'arrive à lire les photos du mac...

comment faites vous ?

merci


----------



## tungchao (21 Novembre 2009)

Majestic : http://majesticdotapp.com/


----------



## atari.fr (29 Novembre 2009)

Majestic sait lire les M2TS ? MKV ? MPG ? MP4 ?

merci


----------



## sweetdragon (8 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour,

perso avant de devenir un membre de la confrerie, j'utilisais XBMC sur pc.
Il existe aussi sur mac


le lein de dn direct : http://sourceforge.net/projects/xbmc/files/XBMC for Mac/Camelot - 9.11/xbmc-9.11-x86.dmg/download

le lien du site en vf : http://www.xbmc.fr/download/

le lien du site en vo : http://xbmc.org/


au plaisir


----------



## houdini (5 Février 2010)

Autopub  : Il y a TVFreeMediaServer (GPL) utilisant comme serveur UPnP MediaTomb.

houdini


----------



## tjfromparis (27 Juillet 2010)

Me jetez pas des pierres : des serveurs uPnp j'en ai essayé des brouettes et deux sortent du lot :
- PS3mediaserver
- WildMediaServer

Le premier je le vois sur ma PS3 mais pas sur ma TV.
Le deuxieme je le vois partour mais il n'existe que pour windows.

Et comme un gros c** j'ai inversé ces deux données dans ma tete, et du coup j'ai acheté un mac mini pour le dedié à wildmediaserver (et en l'installant sur le mac, je me suis rendu compte de ma connerie)

Du coup, j'ai deux solutions :
- trouvé un serveur upnp que tout mon matos peut voir
- installer seven sur mon mini pour le dedier à WildMediaServer.


----------



## webjib (22 Août 2010)

tjfromparis a dit:


> Me jetez pas des pierres : des serveurs uPnp j'en ai essayé des brouettes


Tu as essayé "Majestic" ? Il est gratuit et fonctionne très bien sur la PS3.
Dans la rubrique payant, tu as aussi "Playback" et "Rivet", tous deux vus par la PS3. Sinon, dans la rubrique très cher (et pas forcément justifié) tu as Elgato EyeConnect.


----------

